# What would you ultimate sidewalk rig be??



## TGS Inc.

I'm re-evaluating our sidewalk crews / rigs. We use many combos. Recently we were hit with 16" of snow and I realized many of my rigs aren't set up as they should.

Truck issues: We use typically 4x2, older pick-ups we buy at auctions. Some pull quads on trailers. We were having a hell of a time getting through the snow. Thinking a 4x4 is in order (never wanted to spend the money).

Sidewalk equipment: I won't say I'm cheap but lets just say many of my crews leave the shop with only shovels. This snow kicked our ass. Thinking bare minimum a 2 stage for each crew. How to transport though??


My question: What would be your ultimate sidewalk rig / combo??

I'm thinking: 4x4 stake truck to hold bulk salt (quad cab). Enclosed trailer and a Ventrac with a blower and a broom with their new Salter.


How are you guys doing it? What would your dream combo be??


----------



## xtreem3d

I'm fairly certain no one will agree with these but I'm only posting them because they serve douible duty for us in the summertime. I don't know what your business is during summer so this may not be helpful but the Dingo and Z-Spray seem to work well.
Steve


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I don't have my dream setup yet. I am close. 

Not sure if you have any ZSprays, but after seeing the one here on PS made by Eric, I invested in one immediately. Initially, after seeing it, I thought my purchase of JD 1025R w\blower & broom this spring was a waste. After our 10" snowfall last weekend, I realized I am glad I have both. 

The Z Plower worked with the exception of a mile long public walkway. It took longer, obviously, but it made it through. And for 90% of our snowfalls, the Z Plower will be the ultimate machine. Now I need a box truck for it. A pallet of sidewalk salt, shovels, a single stage blower all on one truck. Covered. 

Having said that, the 1025R is an awesome machine. I ran it on that mile long sidewalk I referred to earlier. It worked amazingly well. 10" of snow and I was able to go right through it in L range with hardly slowing it down. Snow was coming over the top of the blower and it kept right on moving. The broom works equally as well. We have a small SnowEx spreader on the 3 point so we can sweep\blow and salt all at once. A shovel strapped to it so we can do steps and a scoop to salt the steps while we're there. Maneuverability is fantastic. I really wanted a 4WS, but JD doesn't make a 4WS\diesel combo and the 3 point was a little lighter than I wanted. 

Basically what I am saying is there isn't 1 perfect setup. There is a combination needed for those storms like last weekend.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dingos are unstoppable in the snow. But they are way too slow.


----------



## NBI Lawn

01-02 crew cab GM's are the ****. The 6.0 is a tough motor and good for lots of miles.


----------



## snowplower1

we only have one sidewalk crew this year but they do the amount of work that our 2 crews did last year. all they have is shovels. We pay our driver more than usual because he uses his truck. it is a dakota 4x4. 

We only have smaller sidewalks so we have no need for any snowblowers or anything. If we were to get say an apartment complex i think what would work great and idk if it's even been done but have an atv with a snowblower on the front. i do not like the idea of a plow doing sidewalks


----------



## JD Dave

We bought a 3320 this year as I see so many around my area driving around during snow storms. It goes 17 mph and as long as your sites are reasonably close it's faster to drive it then load it. Plus with a drop salter full of salt and a shovel on board the operator can pretty much fend for himself. He's also happier because he has a radio and nice cab to stay warm. It seems keeping sidewalk guys happier makes them stay around longer. The 1 and 2000 series Deere's are nice but need to be trailered and to me the higher price of a 3000 series makes up for that. Plus a 3000 series is built to take a lot of abuse.


----------



## snowfighter83

we run a 4x4 extended cab dmax with a 24ft enclosed. inside is 2 2012 honda foreman with plows. one has a pull behind epoke drop sreader. also a brand new exmark walk behind broom. shovels broadcast spreaders. tools gas cans air tank. all thr work is within one mile of are shop. salt is @ first and most important location. when thr ready to leave to the next they laod up whatever salt they need and go.


----------



## Triple L

I can't imagine pulling around a trailer in a real 15" or more storm...

A true sidewalk machine needs to be self sufficient, = tractor

Availability to blow snow, plow or broom, = tractor

Haul about half a yard of salt or ice melter and apply all in the same pass = tractor

Keep operators dry and warm and comfortable = tractor

A compact 3 series deere or kubota expecially with the new kubota k connect is exactly where it's at! One machine, no truck, no trailer rotting out, no need for 3 men, reduced fuel, reduced wages and increased productivity


----------



## snowfighter83

i do agree a small tractor could be better @ times. and alot more multifunction. but we dont get 15" or more to often. the 1025r and of the like. are nice but im not sure how fast it is. i seem to think it may not be fast enough for most are snow event. i could be wrong.. driving it sit to site jus wouldnt work for most around here. and it couldnt carry all the salt it needs with it. and for what we do thr just not anyway around having a crew work as a team. 
are set is not dream but works for us for now. i will say in the fall we tried to come up with something other than the two quads but stuck with it for now. 

so how about a flat bed dove tail lawn truck with 1025r or of the like. or in tgs case i think he has some baby skids. load it attachments and a skid or two of salt.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Our Ventrac has worked well so far for the little snow we've had in Athens. It takes care of all of our apartments and HOA's, and does a good job of it. The walks we have are all too wide for anything bigger.

Thought about a z plower like Mark has, but I don't want to listen to anyone ***** that one guy gets the Ventrac with a cab and the other is out in the open on a machine. It also worries me that the hydro's wouldn't much be happy about pushing snow. So there's 1 machine with a cab, and 2 other guys shoveling where it can't get to. They rotate every 2 hours so no one feels left out and has to cry about it.


----------



## TGS Inc.

JD Dave;1951066 said:


> We bought a 3320 this year as I see so many around my area driving around during snow storms. It goes 17 mph and as long as your sites are reasonably close it's faster to drive it then load it. Plus with a drop salter full of salt and a shovel on board the operator can pretty much fend for himself. He's also happier because he has a radio and nice cab to stay warm. It seems keeping sidewalk guys happier makes them stay around longer. The 1 and 2000 series Deere's are nice but need to be trailered and to me the higher price of a 3000 series makes up for that. Plus a 3000 series is built to take a lot of abuse.


What is a 3320?

We bought 2 Bobcat S70's this year and they have been great. Definitely have a purpose and place. Looking at crew times, etc. I have decided we will want a machine that is able to have a blower, broom and plow interchangeable relatively quickly. Also salting off the back will be a must. I used to run a Kubota 3030 with an Epoke on the back. DId 7 miles of school sidewalks. Was awesome! I think I am going with Ventracs next year. We run around 15 sidewalk crews.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

There's a couple contractors here that are using either cabovers or a flatbed to haul their sidewalk equipment. One is using an RTV, not sure about the other.

If you already own a Zspray it's foolish to not put it to year round use. Plow and spread or spray all at once. My guy says he doesn't even needa shovel.


----------



## Triple L

TGS Inc.;1951240 said:


> What is a 3320?
> 
> We bought 2 Bobcat S70's this year and they have been great. Definitely have a purpose and place. Looking at crew times, etc. I have decided we will want a machine that is able to have a blower, broom and plow interchangeable relatively quickly. Also salting off the back will be a must. I used to run a Kubota 3030 with an Epoke on the back. DId 7 miles of school sidewalks. Was awesome! I think I am going with Ventracs next year. We run around 15 sidewalk crews.


3320-3720 are deere compact tractors


----------



## Defcon 5

its funny...That last 14" we got.....The sidewalk crews johndeere broke down on a large site...I felt so sorry for them....I broke out the skid with a Metalpless on it....


----------



## Willman940

Single stages don't do **** in large snows unless its straight powder. for smaller snows they're fine. I've seen guys use walk behind rotating brooms, and backpack blowers, along with all the other stuff mentioned.

It's all in what you have for accounts. We had accounts with lost of stairs that made them inaccessible to equipment and you ended up lugging blowers around a lot.


----------



## WIPensFan

Willman940;1951638 said:


> Single stages don't do **** in large snows unless its straight powder. for smaller snows they're fine. I've seen guys use walk behind rotating brooms, and backpack blowers, along with all the other stuff mentioned.
> 
> It's all in what you have for accounts. We had accounts with lost of stairs that made them inaccessible to equipment and you ended up lugging blowers around a lot.


You and SnoFarmer must be pen pals.


----------



## Camden

JD Dave;1951066 said:


> We bought a 3320 this year as I see so many around my area driving around during snow storms. It goes 17 mph and as long as your sites are reasonably close it's faster to drive it then load it. Plus with a drop salter full of salt and a shovel on board the operator can pretty much fend for himself. He's also happier because he has a radio and nice cab to stay warm. It seems keeping sidewalk guys happier makes them stay around longer. The 1 and 2000 series Deere's are nice but need to be trailered and to me the higher price of a 3000 series makes up for that. Plus a 3000 series is built to take a lot of abuse.


Dave - What do you have in the front of the 3320? What model drop spreader? I've got a 2210 JD and it's fantastic but like you mentioned, the travel speed is an obstacle.



WIPensFan;1951904 said:


> You and SnoFarmer must be pen pals.


LOL!


----------



## JD Dave

We just have a 60" Metal Plessis with a Baughman drop salter. We use to have 2 Kubota F2560's and while they were more nimble and could cut grass they weren't built heavy enough and the cabs werent as nice. You can utilize salt boxes or have a salt truck when passing by fill the drop spreader also. We are fortunate we don't have a lot of stairs.


----------



## Triple L

How's the metal plessis been working? The poly trip mechanism looks iffy... it's a v plow or straight?


----------



## cheffy

We use a agco st 32 . 32 horsepower tractor with a broom works well up to 4 inches unless wet. and it is fast to get from one side of town to the other. Un deeper snows it has a quick tach so we pop the broom off and on with the blade. literally takes 5 minutes. Havent had the big snows this year but this is the first year with the tractor 
( owned by a farmer friend that I help allot) . He said take it town I dont need it in the winter. It save my crew hours on sidewalks.


----------



## redclifford

we use 2 B3030 Kubota tractors - both equipped with a 5 foot plow but i ended up making the plows the width of city sidewalks around here. 
Both have Bauman drop salters on the back with a snow shovel and a salt scoop so they can get the stairs or hard to reach places- I extended the salters so it can hold over half a yard of bulk salt 
if they need to be reloaded theres usually a salt truck running around that can meet on site and back right up to it or salt bins at every site. I purchased a snow blower for one of the tractors for those really big storms, its very simple to change out the plow and snow blower
My father runs one of the tractors and I can never get him out to go home and sleep, he gets to plow and listen to his music in his tshirt lol
I have another crew that use toro snow throwers and 2 stage blowers for the big storms, usually couple salt bins in the back of the truck ( 1 bulk 2 treated - bags are a pain at 3am -28)


----------



## Briankook

Great video of the Z-Spray. How wide is it? I assume it works well up to 6" or so? Any other advice regarding that unit? Are guys doing the same thing with PermaGreen units?


----------



## Briankook

I'm just following up on the Z-Spray. Can anyone else provide any additional info on it? It looks like a great machine for 36" wide walks. How many inches is typically the limit to push with it? 
Is there a drop curtain for applying ice melt to the walks?


----------



## ryde307

Interested in the Z spray also. We have one but never thought of it being used in snow.

For sidewalk rigs we run Isuzu box trucks. a pallet or 2 of ice melt, a steiner or ventrac, various shovels, spreaders, then a walk behind broom and a 2stage blower. This way they have whatever they need for any site.


----------



## Briankook

Yes, that is a good setup. However, we are looking for a better solution for the properties with narrow walks (36"). The ventracs are too wide for 36" walks.
I am thinking the Z-Spray plow will work nicely because it is 36".


----------



## ryde307

The walk behind brooms work well for anything under 4". They are 36" wide. 2 stage for anything deeper.


----------



## LiquidLife

We have a 42" MB walk behind broom and a Turf-Tec walk behind broom that we are selling. Both are in excellent condition with full brooms on board.


----------



## Ajlawn1

*Zspray*

Well hopefully I can agree with Mark here shortly but just picked up my 2yr old Zspray and dropped off a brand new Intermediate to Eric today. I am hoping this does solve the issue of walks as I have about a mile worth in some Class A and medical facilities so it never really gets more then a few inches on it as we do it multiple times anyway. But have tried every piece there is and hoping these will be the ticket! If anyone needs more info I can get it for you or shoot me a text as pics are easier that way so I dont have to resize...lol 574- five three two-4477.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT

Follow on question

5 miles of walks in residential neighborhood, no salting

Ditch Witch SK 755 with 48" FFC/paladin blower and canopy shield (cold I know but we own the machine)

Reasonable or fools errand? 2.5 to 3 mph production speed?

Thanks


----------



## Luther

Here's our ultimate sidewalk rig. Measures in at 4' 2" wide. Got a broom attachment and HD plow that fits on it too. Really need a foot or two of snow so it can come close to it's full potential.


----------



## Defcon 5

TCLA;2031822 said:


> Here's our ultimate sidewalk rig. Measures in at 4' 2" wide. Got a broom attachment and HD plow that fits on it too. Really need a foot or two of snow so it can come close to it's full potential.
> 
> View attachment 145893


As old as you are...How in the world would you know anything aboot Full Potential???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

And he hits it right out of the ballpark......


----------



## TheXpress2002

..........lmao


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;2031826 said:


> As old as you are...How in the world would you know anything aboot Full Potential???


Pfizer made that possible for those lacking full potential in the late '90's......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2031842 said:


> Pfizer made that possible for those lacking full potential in the late '90's......


Funny you would remember the time it came out..........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Witty... very very witty


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2031884 said:


> Funny you would remember the time it came out..........


The internet is a great resource for information, useful and useless........ Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;2031893 said:


> The internet is a great resource for information, useful and useless........ Thumbs Up


Buffy...Do you have performance problems like Oomkes Powersmoke with a bad injector???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;2031912 said:


> Buffy...Do you have performance problems like Oomkes Powersmoke with a bad injector???


Hey, it still hauled way over what I was plated or rated for......


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2031914 said:


> Hey, it still hauled way over what I was plated or rated for......


That's not really saying Much...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2031914 said:


> Hey, it still hauled way over what I was plated or rated for......[/QUOTE
> 
> So does my Volvo dump truck so dont tell the DOT.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;2031912 said:


> Buffy...Do you have performance problems like Oomkes Powersmoke with a bad injector???


Injector and exhaust all functioning correctly as designed...Thumbs Up

Hustler 3700 would be a good multi season use machine, choose from straight blade, V blade, 2stage blower and broom.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;2031935 said:


> Injector and exhaust all functioning correctly as designed...Thumbs Up
> 
> Hustler 3700 would be a good multi season use machine, choose from straight blade, V blade, 2stage blower and broom.


I have been having Exhaust Problems...Trying to run only on Budweiser can cause problems...Might need to upgrade to a Higher Octane..


----------



## Luther

Budweiser equals ethanol. Gums up your ****. 

Yeah, try some higher octane brew like Longboard.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5;2031939 said:


> I have been having Exhaust Problems...Trying to run only on Budweiser can cause problems...Might need to upgrade to a Higher Octane..


Maybe you need to get some DEF (diesel exhuast fluid) to reduce your nitrogen oxide gases.


----------



## TGS Inc.

TCLA;2031822 said:


> Here's our ultimate sidewalk rig. Measures in at 4' 2" wide. Got a broom attachment and HD plow that fits on it too. Really need a foot or two of snow so it can come close to it's full potential.
> 
> View attachment 145893


That is one awesome machine!! We are in the process of buying a couple of Ventracs! Not a big fan of the Z Spray set up...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TGS Inc.;2032090 said:


> That is one awesome machine!! We are in the process of buying a couple of Ventracs! Not a big fan of the Z Spray set up...


Why not?

They are awesome.


----------



## Luther

TGS Inc.;2032090 said:


> That is one awesome machine!! We are in the process of buying a couple of Ventracs! Not a big fan of the Z Spray set up...


Thanks Wayne. At least there's one gentleman amongst all the turds.


----------



## peteo1

Does "someone else" qualify as a good sidewalk rig? Lol


----------



## Defcon 5

TCLA;2032131 said:


> Thanks Wayne. At least there's one gentleman amongst all the turds.


What are you implying here???..Kinda early for you...Had to get up and pee like old people do 10 times a night


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5;2032134 said:


> What are you implying here???..Kinda early for you...Had to get up and pee like old people do 10 times a night


 I think it means we're all doodie... (Caddyshack was on the other night) All those pieces are great if we waited till the end of the season to clear our walks....


----------



## BUFF

peteo1;2032133 said:


> Does "someone else" qualify as a good sidewalk rig? Lol


As long as they speak English as a 1st their language. Thumbs Up


----------



## TGS Inc.

Mark Oomkes;2032092 said:


> Why not?
> 
> They are awesome.


Everyone has their opinions. I will state mine as far as what I see with the Z Spray unit:

Plow is so far from the steering, rear drive wheels. I think steering will be difficult with any amount of snow on blade
General weight of machine...2-3" of powder max IMO
I'm not a fan of using high dollar / specific summer equipment for the winter 
If I had to have these around anyway...I would put a plow on em, I wouldn't classify it as my "ultimate sidewalk rig" though.

Again, this is my opinion. They may be great. I'm not buying one though for snow work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TGS Inc.;2032188 said:


> Everyone has their opinions. I will state mine as far as what I see with the Z Spray unit:
> 
> Plow is so far from the steering, rear drive wheels. I think steering will be difficult with any amount of snow on blade
> General weight of machine...2-3" of powder max IMO
> I'm not a fan of using high dollar / specific summer equipment for the winter
> If I had to have these around anyway...I would put a plow on em, I wouldn't classify it as my "ultimate sidewalk rig" though.
> 
> Again, this is my opinion. They may be great. I'm not buying one though for snow work.


Fair enough, I respect your opinion, even if parts are wrong (based on my experience), but others are individual choices.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes;2032191 said:


> Fair enough, I respect your opinion, even if parts are wrong (based on my experience), but others are individual choices.


I would think us on the "right" side of the lake have the most experience for testing... But a machine that can plow, salt and spray all in one rig is irreplaceable. Plus summer use and pricing compared to other pieces you could actually buy 2-3 for one. All other pieces have their place but some of the curved walks and 90's I have you would be hard pressed to get most pieces to navigate them.


----------



## Ryank

depending on the width and length of your sidewalks an two ariens 36" power brooms with a guy with a shovel getting the snow 1' away from the building and then a skidsteer with a snow bucket collecting it all on the sidewalk... forget spending 30k on a ventrac unless you have 10-15 miles of sidewalk to for one place, toro grounds master would work well too, but you are still gonna want the guy with a shovel pushing it away from the building everywhere and if you work with the storm then the broom should get it down to bare concrete and save you on salt a little. I'm most likely gonna try this setup out this winter, in theory it sounds great lol. and a hydro salt spreader for the sidewalks and a push spreader to salt the tight areas.


----------



## westernmdlawn

If y'all need a QUALITY cab enclosure kit for your Bobcat loaders, check these out... 

​


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

This thing with a plow or blower!

video is cooler!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I think I would go for one of these before the front mount.

I ran one for a week, they are amazing. Climb like a mountain goat, pretty much impossible to tear turf even turning on hills. Cab with A\C, shaft drive blower or broom.

Someday..............


----------



## BUFF

Ramairfreak98ss;2032730 said:


> This thing with a plow or blower!
> 
> video is cooler!


I looked at those but no Blue Tooth, no Dice......



Mark Oomkes;2032737 said:


> I think I would go for one of these before the front mount.
> 
> I ran one for a week, they are amazing. Climb like a mountain goat, pretty much impossible to tear turf even turning on hills. Cab with A\C, shaft drive blower or broom.
> 
> Someday..............


You just wanted everyone to see you in the video at 1:30min into it....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;2032748 said:


> I looked at those but no Blue Tooth, no Dice......
> 
> You just wanted everyone to see you in the video at 1:30min into it....


I had to look.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2032751 said:


> I had to look.:laughing::laughing:


I thought Marcey (oops) was a brunet......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;2032755 said:


> I thought Marcey (oops) was a brunet......


I thought Mark might have commented by now but he's probably trying to punch that kid through the computer for the (I hope you sink) comment.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2032760 said:


> I thought Mark might have commented by now but he's probably trying to punch that kid through the computer for the (I hope you sink) comment.


He's old and distracted by trying to decide if he's having pudding or green Jello with celery pieces for dessert


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;2032870 said:


> He's old and distracted by trying to decide if he's having pudding or green Jello with celery pieces for dessert


Being old he could have fallen asleep in the comfy chair like I did.


----------



## juspayme

the ventrac is amazing my foreman runs it with a t shirt on it gets that warm inside


----------



## Enzo

What do you guys think of a Bobcat S70 with a blower its 36" wide. I want to run a crew with that and some Ariens 28" blowers.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*S70's*



Enzo;2039762 said:


> What do you guys think of a Bobcat S70 with a blower its 36" wide. I want to run a crew with that and some Ariens 28" blowers.


We have a couple...The are a great value for the money. We have blades and blowers for them. We are trying to have better salting capabilities however which is where these fall short. We are ordering a couple Ventracs with the new salters...


----------



## Spence92

A few teenagers at $10 an hour with a 20 inch shovel!!! Haha. 

Just kidding lol.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Here are our S70's


----------



## BUFF

TGS Inc.;2040093 said:


> Here are our S70's


Dam..... Those are small, do you have operators the size of Ethiopian's run those for you.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;2040098 said:


> Dam..... Those are small, do you have operators the size of Ethiopian's run those for you.


I would like to see you go to the Bobcat dealer and tell them you would like to try one on.


----------



## FredG

TGS Inc.;2040093 said:


> Here are our S70's


I like it looks like a useful machine. Could a 5ft9'' 250pounder get in it without to much trouble or not going to happen. When equipped with blower is it easy on sheer pins?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2040187 said:


> I would like to see you go to the Bobcat dealer and tell them you would like to try one on.


I'd be up for a road trip to see that.


----------



## Freshwater

BUFF;2040098 said:


> Dam..... Those are small, do you have operators the size of Ethiopian's run those for you.


My brother n law operated my Mustang 310, which is same size. He's 6'10" 270 he quickly figured out that was how he didn't have to lift boulders all day. Lol.


----------



## FredG

Freshwater;2040255 said:


> My brother n law operated my Mustang 310, which is same size. He's 6'10" 270 he quickly figured out that was how he didn't have to lift boulders all day. Lol.


Ya you could put me in there with a large plunger before I handle the boulders.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## FredG

TGS Inc.;1950916 said:


> I'm re-evaluating our sidewalk crews / rigs. We use many combos. Recently we were hit with 16" of snow and I realized many of my rigs aren't set up as they should.
> 
> Truck issues: We use typically 4x2, older pick-ups we buy at auctions. Some pull quads on trailers. We were having a hell of a time getting through the snow. Thinking a 4x4 is in order (never wanted to spend the money).
> 
> Sidewalk equipment: I won't say I'm cheap but lets just say many of my crews leave the shop with only shovels. This snow kicked our ass. Thinking bare minimum a 2 stage for each crew. How to transport though??
> 
> My question: What would be your ultimate sidewalk rig / combo??
> 
> I'm thinking: 4x4 stake truck to hold bulk salt (quad cab). Enclosed trailer and a Ventrac with a blower and a broom with their new Salter.
> 
> How are you guys doing it? What would your dream combo be??


I don't now if this is what your looking for, The bid is a steal, they don't have the blowers just 72'' mowing decks. Should not be hard to find a blower or attachments desired. JD 1445 - JD 1420.

www.auctionsinternational.com City of Watertown School surplus #6160. You can have it shipped with uship reasonable. These may not be your dream machine but will perform the service.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2040187 said:


> I would like to see you go to the Bobcat dealer and tell them you would like to try one on.


I'm sure the dealer would soon realize why I brought a plasma cutter.........


----------



## squarewheel

Does anyone have anymore pics or videos of that z plow?

Is it still available to purchase?

It looks much quicker than my attempts at a z blower.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Toro/boss is working on new stuff...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus;2045058 said:


> Toro/boss is working on new stuff...


I saw something about this and love the concept.

However, my Z-Spray plows, spreads and sprays all in 1 pass.


----------



## born2farm

Mr.Markus;2045058 said:


> Toro/boss is working on new stuff...


Wonder what the price point is on this for someone who has no need for the mower.

Be interesting to see this with a power broom attachment.


----------



## FredG

born2farm;2045149 said:


> Wonder what the price point is on this for someone who has no need for the mower.
> 
> Be interesting to see this with a power broom attachment.


I have no idea, I'm the guy that would have no use for the mower, I do know I would not want to be in a snow storm standing up and possibly cold. You better hope the wind don't get ya with the broom.

Why not a JD 1420 or toro, kubota,ventrac, Bomby etc. with a seat and heat tunes etc. Looks like a useful tool but I'm not running it. To old for that need some young guys. The guy in the video claimed nothing else would be worth it on a 15k sidewalk job. Why Not??


----------



## born2farm

FredG;2045192 said:


> I have no idea, I'm the guy that would have no use for the mower, I do know I would not want to be in a snow storm standing up and possibly cold. You better hope the wind don't get ya with the broom.
> 
> Why not a JD 1420 or toro, kubota,ventrac, Bomby etc. with a seat and heat tunes etc. Looks like a useful tool but I'm not running it. To old for that need some young guys. The guy in the video claimed nothing else would be worth it on a 15k sidewalk job. Why Not??


We do have Toro Groundmasters that stay on our larger sites, but we need better options for our apartment complexes and other sites. These sites have 48in walks with a lot of 90 degree turns. We are currently using walk behind power brooms, but something like this would be a little faster, and could still ramp it in our box trucks.


----------



## FredG

born2farm;2045201 said:


> We do have Toro Groundmasters that stay on our larger sites, but we need better options for our apartment complexes and other sites. These sites have 48in walks with a lot of 90 degree turns. We are currently using walk behind power brooms, but something like this would be a little faster, and could still ramp it in our box trucks.


Sounds like a plan then. Good luck with your purchase and your 48'' they can be a pain with a larger machine.


----------



## Mr.Markus

born2farm;2045149 said:


> Wonder what the price point is on this for someone who has no need for the mower.
> 
> Be interesting to see this with a power broom attachment.


This is a new attachment ready grandstand they showcased at GIE. They do have a broom...

This guys vid of GIE is pretty cool, if you have an hour to kill,
The Toro booth is around 5 minutes in.


----------



## cda817

Saw the new toro at the GIE the rep said the base mower model was 11ish. Plus the hydro lift package was 3-4. Plus the attachments were 4k a piece plow was 2500. So somewhere around 18-20 total. A little pricey for me. 

We have a Deere 1025r with a blower, cab, drop spreader being assembled right now. A lot of research and hemming and hawing to make the right choice. I think its the most bang for the buck. I really liked the deere 1545 front mower if you have serious acreage to mow with it the rest of the year it is definitely the way to go.


----------



## TGS Inc.

cda817;2052603 said:


> Saw the new toro at the GIE the rep said the base mower model was 11ish. Plus the hydro lift package was 3-4. Plus the attachments were 4k a piece plow was 2500. So somewhere around 18-20 total. A little pricey for me.
> 
> We have a Deere 1025r with a blower, cab, drop spreader being assembled right now. A lot of research and hemming and hawing to make the right choice. I think its the most bang for the buck. I really liked the deere 1545 front mower if you have serious acreage to mow with it the rest of the year it is definitely the way to go.


Sounds like a nice rig!! What drop spreader did you go with? Please post some pix of it when its done. We had a Kubota 3030 with an Epoke on the back. Loved it!


----------



## BRL1

Walker MT 26 with hydraulic lift plow broom and blower with a drop spreader insert in the hopper and a soft cab with heat.


----------



## cda817

BRL1;2052689 said:


> Walker MT 26 with hydraulic lift plow broom and blower with a drop spreader insert in the hopper and a soft cab with heat.


We went with the snowex drop spreader comes from the factory with 3pt tabs so it will mount right up. We have a walker MD with a cab and blower as well. It is a great rig just gets a little cold on long duration events.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cda817;2052603 said:


> Saw the new toro at the GIE the rep said the base mower model was 11ish. Plus the hydro lift package was 3-4. Plus the attachments were 4k a piece plow was 2500. So somewhere around 18-20 total. A little pricey for me.
> 
> We have a Deere 1025r with a blower, cab, drop spreader being assembled right now. A lot of research and hemming and hawing to make the right choice. I think its the most bang for the buck. I really liked the deere 1545 front mower if you have serious acreage to mow with it the rest of the year it is definitely the way to go.


Saving up for a drop spreader. Thumbs Up

Normally we run a broom on our 1025, but have a blower as well.

Stupid computer is acting up, I'll get some pics up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Let's try this again.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2052727 said:


> Let's try this again.


That Deere has spots on it just like the one you shot last fall.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2052813 said:


> That Deere has spots on it just like the one you shot last fall.......


Jackass........


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2052825 said:


> Jackass........


No Democrat here.......

Found this http://eastidaho.craigslist.org/snw/5307973754.html 
small, bed for a tank, drop spreader or small V-Box and is street legal.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;2052838 said:


> No Democrat here.......
> 
> Found this http://eastidaho.craigslist.org/snw/5307973754.html
> small, bed for a tank, drop spreader or small V-Box and is street legal.


I like the pic with the camper on it behind the house, must be for the mother inlaw.


----------



## redclifford

BUFF;2052838 said:


> No Democrat here.......
> 
> Found this http://eastidaho.craigslist.org/snw/5307973754.html
> small, bed for a tank, drop spreader or small V-Box and is street legal.


$6600 is alot for one of those trucks, you can find them cheaper


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2052841 said:


> I like the pic with the camper on it behind the house, must be for the mother inlaw.


Been to/through Idaho Falls several time and It probably is for the MIL or guest.



redclifford;2052850 said:


> $6600 is alot for one of those trucks, you can find them cheaper


Yes $6,600 is on the high side, seen several go for $4,500-5,500. 
I posted it for the concept.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;2052858 said:


> Been to/through Idaho Falls several time and It probably is for the MIL or guest.
> 
> Yes $6,600 is on the high side, seen several go for $4,500-5,500.
> I posted it for the concept.


All the ones I've seen said not for road use no title but that one has a plate on it, also looks like it is right hand drive maybe they all are. They are kinda cool though and a lot cheaper then a Kubota UTV.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2052861 said:


> All the ones I've seen said not for road use no title but that one has a plate on it, also looks like it is right hand drive maybe they all are. They are kinda cool though and a lot cheaper then a Kubota UTV.


Many western states allow you to register ATV's and UTV's as a motorcycle if you want to have it titled and pay the taxes on them.

But the Suz in the CList add shows a plate on the front which would lead me to believe it's titled as a motor vehicle and not ATV or UTV.


----------



## FredG

LapeerLandscape;2052861 said:


> All the ones I've seen said not for road use no title but that one has a plate on it, also looks like it is right hand drive maybe they all are. They are kinda cool though and a lot cheaper then a Kubota UTV.


They are cool and probably useful, You could get away with the Kubota or similar without plates in a storm. I don't think the cops would like that running around with a reflective triangle. Looks to much like a everyday driver.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2052838 said:


> No Democrat here.......
> 
> Found this http://eastidaho.craigslist.org/snw/5307973754.html
> small, bed for a tank, drop spreader or small V-Box and is street legal.


Not sure I could fit in one of those.


----------



## redclifford

There all right hand drives, I have two of them. Very useful n great for advertising


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes;2052879 said:


> Not sure I could fit in one of those.


LoL You would find your way in there if it was that or freezing.


----------



## cda817

Mark Oomkes;2052727 said:


> Let's try this again.


I was thinking about the sweeper my only concern was how well it works once you have 12+" on either side of the walk does it get it up and over?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2052879 said:


> Not sure I could fit in one of those.


Physically you could but not your ego, it'll have to go in the bed of it........


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;2052998 said:


> Physically you could but not your ego, it'll have to go in the bed of it........


Because he is the........


----------



## SnoFarmer

More like...


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;2053006 said:


> Because he is the........


How about a wit-o-meter scoring......


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;2053010 said:


> How about a wit-o-meter scoring......


its low 5s............


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;2053010 said:


> How about a wit-o-meter scoring......


Both a little on the lame side.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2053010 said:


> How about a wit-o-meter scoring......





Defcon 5;2053011 said:


> its low 5s............





LapeerLandscape;2053016 said:


> Both a little on the lame side.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;2053024 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


........................


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5;2053011 said:


> its low 5s............





LapeerLandscape;2053016 said:


> Both a little on the lame side.


I see how this works......... since you're all kissing cousin's you stick together...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;2053030 said:


> I see how this works......... since you're all kissing cousin's you stick together...


Negative on that, were not from the south.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2053030 said:


> I see how this works......... since you're all kissing cousin's you stick together...


Wow, talk about a sore loser.

You just can't handle the fact that you're not as witty as your ego tells you that you are.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2053044 said:


> Wow, talk about a sore loser.
> 
> You just can't handle the fact that you're not as witty as your ego tells you that you are.


The extent of my wit is limited to what is allowed by Dean Wormer........And it's a struggle at times.


----------



## Enzo

Have any of you guys seen or used the Husqvarna R322 AWD with a snow blower attachment?

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/riders/


----------



## Ajlawn1

Just had to chime in the zprays got a 7-8" wet workout with this storm this weekend for my first experience with them and I must say absolutely one of the best investments I have made in equipment. Still had factory tires on them and the pushing power was still more then sufficient. The agility, speed and maneuverability makes them efficient in small tight areas or a larger one. Only complaint it was a little chilly this morn....


----------



## squarewheel

Did you get some pics or a video of your zsprays in action?

How do you get them from site to site?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1;2059849 said:


> Just had to chime in the zprays got a 7-8" wet workout with this storm this weekend for my first experience with them and I must say absolutely one of the best investments I have made in equipment. Still had factory tires on them and the pushing power was still more then sufficient. The agility, speed and maneuverability makes them efficient in small tight areas or a larger one. Only complaint it was a little chilly this morn....


I knew/new/gnu you would.


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1;2059849 said:


> Just had to chime in the zprays got a 7-8" wet workout with this storm this weekend for my first experience with them and I must say absolutely one of the best investments I have made in equipment. Still had factory tires on them and the pushing power was still more then sufficient. The agility, speed and maneuverability makes them efficient in small tight areas or a larger one. Only complaint it was a little chilly this morn....


They look to be a very versitile machine...Something you can make money with year around and that's a good thing...


----------



## Ajlawn1

squarewheel;2060159 said:


> Did you get some pics or a video of your zsprays in action?
> 
> How do you get them from site to site?


No I actually jumped on one and decided to run it all night so didn't have my go pro helmet cam on me.... So just had the morning after pic...lol I keep one onsite at a vacant building at one complex and the other in a enclosed trailer at the other site. Then just throw em on a trailer to move if needed to any another property.

Mark have you had the hand warmer option added yet...


----------



## squarewheel

They look good.

Are you going to keep the stock tires or switch over to atv tires?


----------



## Ajlawn1

squarewheel;2060464 said:


> They look good.
> 
> Are you going to keep the stock tires or switch over to atv tires?


Actually I ordered some quad tires Thurs they showed up Fri. Only problem the initial 2" (maybe a salting) estimate turned into 6-10" within 24hrs and I had no equipment moved yet so pulled a Chinese fire drill Fri night to get ready and never got them on...


----------



## squarewheel

totally understandable. Please let us know if you notice a difference with the atv tires on.

The first storm of the season can be fun. At 6 pm you are rushing to clean out the leaf truck after a long day of collecting leaves. Then 6 hours later at midnight you have your plow / salter on and have 4" of snow to plow.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

*Tangential Question*

To take this thread off on a tangent, but hopefully within the spirit of the question, "What would the ultimate sidewalk rig look like?", rather than "What is the ultimate out of what is available currently?"....

Although I have shoveled/blown/swept my share of driveways and walks I don't have the experience of most of the people on here, but reading this thread made me wonder. In the spirit of putting up a strawman so it can be shot to pieces, here goes....

Constraints:

Heated cab

Adjustable from within the cab to:
Minimum design sidewalk width 3' (or should it be 30 inches?)
Maximum design sidewalk width 5' (anything over, you can put an ATV/SS on it or do multiple passes)

Able to handle pebble embedded concrete (left over from the 70s), flagstone, brick, concrete that has settled/been forced up, and asphalt paths

Minimize salt required

Since I don't think building one to self drive between sites is reasonable, it has to be easily transportable.

So, here's the concept.....

I freely admit that a lot of the inspiration is taken from airport machines, as no salt is allowed on airport runways/taxiways/ramps.

Overall look similar to a forklift or front mower (Kubota F-series or similar) for maneuverability. Width of main body, 30", same as my 1956 Hyster QC 20. Length for transport 90" or less.

4 wheel drive.

3 auger front snow removal system (2 in an adjustable inverted vee) and the third, being fed from the other two able to discharge either right or left. This is similar to the large Oshkosh airport blowers, but with an auger rather than a blower to get the snow from the middle of the vee off the walk. I think an auger will do better in a heavy wet snow than a blower, as my walk behind clogs up the chute fairly regularly when the snow is very wet. As long as the auger discharges a foot or two from the edge of the walk, it should be sufficient.

Built in broom under the cab. No need to change from plow/blower to broom, and brooming right after plowing will give a cleaner pass, particularly on brick/uneven surfaces.

Spraybar/spreader on back.

Everything hydraulically powered, including the drive wheels.

Top speed about 10 mph.

At the moment, I'd guestimate it would require somewhere between 30 and 60hp.

Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## WIPensFan

Aerospace Eng;2066218 said:


> To take this thread off on a tangent, but hopefully within the spirit of the question, "What would the ultimate sidewalk rig look like?", rather than "What is the ultimate out of what is available currently?"....
> 
> Although I have shoveled/blown/swept my share of driveways and walks I don't have the experience of most of the people on here, but reading this thread made me wonder. In the spirit of putting up a strawman so it can be shot to pieces, here goes....
> 
> Constraints:
> 
> Heated cab
> 
> Adjustable from within the cab to:
> Minimum design sidewalk width 3' (or should it be 30 inches?)
> Maximum design sidewalk width 5' (anything over, you can put an ATV/SS on it or do multiple passes)
> 
> Able to handle pebble embedded concrete (left over from the 70s), flagstone, brick, concrete that has settled/been forced up, and asphalt paths
> 
> Minimize salt required
> 
> Since I don't think building one to self drive between sites is reasonable, it has to be easily transportable.
> 
> So, here's the concept.....
> 
> I freely admit that a lot of the inspiration is taken from airport machines, as no salt is allowed on airport runways/taxiways/ramps.
> 
> Overall look similar to a forklift or front mower (Kubota F-series or similar) for maneuverability. Width of main body, 30", same as my 1956 Hyster QC 20. Length for transport 90" or less.
> 
> 4 wheel drive.
> 
> 3 auger front snow removal system (2 in an adjustable inverted vee) and the third, being fed from the other two able to discharge either right or left. This is similar to the large Oshkosh airport blowers, but with an auger rather than a blower to get the snow from the middle of the vee off the walk. I think an auger will do better in a heavy wet snow than a blower, as my walk behind clogs up the chute fairly regularly when the snow is very wet. As long as the auger discharges a foot or two from the edge of the walk, it should be sufficient.
> 
> Built in broom under the cab. No need to change from plow/blower to broom, and brooming right after plowing will give a cleaner pass, particularly on brick/uneven surfaces.
> 
> Spraybar/spreader on back.
> 
> Everything hydraulically powered, including the drive wheels.
> 
> Top speed about 10 mph.
> 
> At the moment, I'd guestimate it would require somewhere between 30 and 60hp.
> 
> Thoughts? Comments?


It's good to have dreams...


----------



## BUFF

WIPensFan;2066230 said:


> It's good to have dreams...


And unlimited funds.....


----------



## squarewheel

Got everything put together today and took it for a test run.
blows really well and easily handles the 90 degree turns of our sites.


----------



## squarewheel

Plastic cover keeps the engine dry and car battery ensures easy starts.


----------



## Triple L

That probably is one of the nicest walk behind snow blowers I've ever seen! Nice job


----------



## Mr.Markus

That is pretty cool...


----------



## cda817

Is that blower meant for the mower or did you make the bracket and everything?


----------



## FredG

Trackless MT3


----------



## squarewheel

Thank you.

wow, that trackless is heavy duty.

Made the brackets, fitted the drive belt and idler pulley. Moved the muffler off to the side. Made the mount for the chute rotation and elevation handles.
Wired in a led light. full size battery in rear bracket as a counter balance. foam filled the tires for weight and studded them.
Added a plastic cover to keep the water / snow out of the engine and electrical harness.

the hydrostatic drive and zero turn ability make it pretty quick and easy to manoeuver

Mower goes back on in ten minutes. Better than having the mower sit in the barn for 6 months of winter.

it does not have 4x4 or a cab but the price point is pretty good.

it now has color co-ordinated shear bolts in a fancy tupperwear box.

not ideal for miles of city sidewalks but it cut our shovelling time from hours to minutes on most sites.

not as quick as a plow in small storms but it throws it up and right out of the way in deeper storms.


----------



## SnoFarmer

FredG;2068442 said:


> Trackless MT3


those hoses look a little short or is there a spring holding them back?


----------



## FredG

SnoFarmer;2068478 said:


> those hoses look a little short or is there a spring holding them back?


No springs, That's how I bought it. Never had no problem but never used down pressure much.


----------



## SnoFarmer

FredG;2068482 said:


> No springs, That's how I bought it. Never had no problem but never used down pressure much.


cool, they just look like if it was to go down any more 
they would be pulled apart..

but i like the rig.Thumbs Up

ps how about a pic or 2 of that blower in the background


----------



## FredG

SnoFarmer;2068483 said:


> cool, they just look like if it was to go down any more
> they would be pulled apart..
> 
> but i like the rig.Thumbs Up
> 
> ps how about a pic or 2 of that blower in the background


I been wanting to get some pics, just have not done it yet. I'm thinking Sat. will post.


----------



## FredG

SnoFarmer;2068483 said:


> cool, they just look like if it was to go down any more
> they would be pulled apart..
> 
> but i like the rig.Thumbs Up
> 
> ps how about a pic or 2 of that blower in the background


I was down the shop for a while today and got some nice pics of that airport blower. I tried to post pics. will not let me do it upload keeps failing. About to put my fist through the monitor. Try again Sunday have to figure out whats wrong.


----------



## squarewheel

sometimes I have to shrink the size of the picture to get it to upload.

received an email for the snowrator this morning with the new video.






it really zips along and the back dragging down pressure is a nice feature
zero turn, 4x4, hydraulic blade lift and angle.


----------



## Ajlawn1

squarewheel;2069451 said:


> sometimes I have to shrink the size of the picture to get it to upload.
> 
> received an email for the snowrator this morning with the new video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it really zips along and the back dragging down pressure is a nice feature
> zero turn, 4x4, hydraulic blade lift and angle.


Yea there is another vid I watched a couple months ago on there for it. Looks like they added a salt spreader on the new vid which makes it alot more of a useful machine...


----------



## McCaig

JD Dave;1951066 said:


> We bought a 3320 this year as I see so many around my area driving around during snow storms. It goes 17 mph and as long as your sites are reasonably close it's faster to drive it then load it. Plus with a drop salter full of salt and a shovel on board the operator can pretty much fend for himself. He's also happier because he has a radio and nice cab to stay warm. It seems keeping sidewalk guys happier makes them stay around longer. The 1 and 2000 series Deere's are nice but need to be trailered and to me the higher price of a 3000 series makes up for that. Plus a 3000 series is built to take a lot of abuse.


I just picked up the same thing,for exactly the same reasons , a 3033r with Normand drop salter and cote five foot blade . Shoveling has always been our weak link


----------



## FredG

SnoFarmer;2068483 said:


> cool, they just look like if it was to go down any more
> they would be pulled apart..
> 
> but i like the rig.Thumbs Up
> 
> ps how about a pic or 2 of that blower in the background


1967 REO Comet 3300 miles Originally purchased for Kennedy Airport. Cummings up and down


----------



## FredG

New to equipment this season, Purchased at the end of last season in Ottawa. No reconditioning yet going to let it work this season. 3 sp tranny Kobota diesel. Runs and operates well. Hauls A$$ and will have seat belt on.


----------



## LogansLawnCare

squarewheel;2069451 said:


> sometimes I have to shrink the size of the picture to get it to upload.
> 
> received an email for the snowrator this morning with the new video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it really zips along and the back dragging down pressure is a nice feature
> zero turn, 4x4, hydraulic blade lift and angle.


This thing looks pretty sweet!


----------



## TGS Inc.

FredG;2073447 said:


> New to equipment this season, Purchased at the end of last season in Ottawa. No reconditioning yet going to let it work this season. 3 sp tranny Kobota diesel. Runs and operates well. Hauls A$$ and will have seat belt on.


That thing is a beast! My only fear on those types of older high production machines is reliability. You get used to them on a route and then they break down leaving you with a $*i$-ton of sidewalks to cover.


----------



## TGS Inc.

LogansLawnCare;2073510 said:


> This thing looks pretty sweet!


Really like that machine! Anyone know what it sells for?


----------



## FredG

TGS Inc.;2073795 said:


> That thing is a beast! My only fear on those types of older high production machines is reliability. You get used to them on a route and then they break down leaving you with a $*i$-ton of sidewalks to cover.


I got a trackless for backup in a upper thread. I don't fear repairs as long as parts are available. I know what your saying but I don't buy anything new to play in the snow.


----------



## LiquidLife

TGS Inc.;2073798 said:


> Really like that machine! Anyone know what it sells for?


I think they sticker at $9,000


----------



## LiquidLife

*We're in...*

Picked these up...








Anyone want to make me an offer on all my single stage, two stage blowers and all the parts that go with them?


----------



## Superior L & L

LiquidLife;2074989 said:


> Picked these up...
> View attachment 148429
> 
> 
> Anyone want to make me an offer on all my single stage, two stage blowers and all the parts that go with them?


Wow, them are serious sidewalk machines


----------



## squarewheel

Wow Liquidlife they look great. Be sure to post some action pictures when you get some snow.


----------



## LiquidLife

squarewheel;2075948 said:


> Be sure to post some action pictures when you get some snow.


Yes! For sure! I've got a couple of GoPro's and we're totally going to put them to the test. Have to pull the cutting edge on one, and replace with Poly, as we have a property we only use Liquid and Poly edge.


----------



## LogansLawnCare

LiquidLife;2074989 said:


> Picked these up...
> View attachment 148429
> 
> 
> Anyone want to make me an offer on all my single stage, two stage blowers and all the parts that go with them?


Congrats! Those things are sweet I'd love to get a couple of them next year. I can't wait to hear how you like them


----------



## oldmanwinter99

Do u have some of the blowers if so can u send pics thx


----------



## LiquidLife

Threw in some extra stakes on our properties.... via SNOWRATOR!!!!!

This things got some POWER!!!!


----------



## BUFF

LiquidLife;2080625 said:


> Threw in some extra stakes on our properties.... via SNOWRATOR!!!!!
> 
> This things got some POWER!!!!
> 
> View attachment 148784


Tearing them up before they see a flake of snow......... PerfectThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## LiquidLife

.........warranty............

No, seriously, all jokes aside, these things are solid. They run very well, very smooth controls. We are REALLY looking forward to using them on the next event. I'll be sure to get some great video and post it here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Note to self and anyone else, don't let liquidlife use your equipment...My guess would be cracked front spindles on those front motors not being covered...


----------



## jonniesmooth

I was kinda in and out on this thread, but don't think anyone had these up: 




I think this is new version of the Grandstand, as it has hydraulics added


----------



## LiquidLife

What kind of rates (shovel and salt) do your crews get? 10 Square feet per person, per minute? 20? 50? 100?


----------



## cda817

*John Deere 1025r*

Dealer finally finished putting the new machine together.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cda817;2085798 said:


> Dealer finally finished putting the new machine together.


Sweet!

Looks amazingly familiar.


----------



## squarewheel

our 14 hp 44" john deere hydrostatic drive snow blower is cutting hours off the route time.


----------



## IMAGE

Mark Oomkes;2052727 said:


> Let's try this again.


Looks like a nice setup. Did you need to put any salt shields on so you're not salting the grass so much? Or can you control the spinner enough that it's not a problem?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

IMAGE;2093503 said:


> Looks like a nice setup. Did you need to put any salt shields on so you're not salting the grass so much? Or can you control the spinner enough that it's not a problem?


ZSprays have shields but they are so-so. But, they do have the ability to control spread width with a dial on the control panel.

I still say there is no one size fits all machine. I love the ZSpray but it is not efficient in heavier snowfall amounts. My Deere 1025r works great for long, open walks but doesn't work so well in tight spots. I'd love to have another ZSpray, but I bought another tractor so that ain't happening.


----------



## jonniesmooth

*1025r*



cda817;2085798 said:


> Dealer finally finished putting the new machine together.


very nice set up!


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR

^^^^ Ours like this has let us down lately ^^^^

Thinking of new options. Anybody seen an inverted 3-point blower for this size tractor?


----------



## Freshwater

bliz&hinikerDLR;2095010 said:


> ^^^^ Ours like this has let us down lately ^^^^
> 
> Thinking of new options. Anybody seen an inverted 3-point blower for this size tractor?


How so? I'm curious.


----------



## jonniesmooth

*In what way?*



bliz&hinikerDLR;2095010 said:


> ^^^^ Ours like this has let us down lately ^^^^
> 
> Thinking of new options. Anybody seen an inverted 3-point blower for this size tractor?


I'm interested to know too, as this is a machine I would like to add to my fleet.

My X720 started blowing the main fuse. We put in a circuit breaker and then the battery light would flicker when it was re setting (the circuit breaker), it flickered a lot.

We replaced the voltage regulator, didn't fix the problem. Did a bunch more testing.

Took the fuse block apart, cleaned all the contacts, works like a charm now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bliz&hinikerDLR;2095010 said:


> ^^^^ Ours like this has let us down lately ^^^^
> 
> Thinking of new options. Anybody seen an inverted 3-point blower for this size tractor?


Ditto........


----------



## newhere

Nice rig

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/hvo/5400861564.html


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR

We struggle with flat tires when using our front mount hydraulic broom. The snow blower is very hard on the mid PTO system. Lots of bearings and the occasional gearbox. Ours is a 1023 with JD snowblower, 60" Steiner hydraulic broom and SnowEx SD-600 drop spreader.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bliz&hinikerDLR;2096387 said:


> We struggle with flat tires when using our front mount hydraulic broom. The snow blower is very hard on the mid PTO system. Lots of bearings and the occasional gearbox. Ours is a 1023 with JD snowblower, 60" Steiner hydraulic broom and SnowEx SD-600 drop spreader.


How many hours?

What's causing the flats?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2096399 said:


> What's causing the flats?


Air leaking oot of the tire........... D'uh :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2096413 said:


> Air leaking oot of the tire........... D'uh :laughing:


Thanks...........Einstein.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

If anyones interested.
http://bid.bidnow.us/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?albrecht16/8


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR

Tire problems come from operators trying to compensate for sideways force of the broom when angled. Operators keep turning the steering wheel until it hits the stops but machine drives straight ahead because of the force of the turning broom. That peels the tire off the bead and there they sit. Running turf tires.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2096421 said:


> Thanks...........Einstein.


Always glad to help sport...........Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## jonniesmooth

*tire wear etc.*



bliz&hinikerDLR;2096486 said:


> Tire problems come from operators trying to compensate for sideways force of the broom when angled. Operators keep turning the steering wheel until it hits the stops but machine drives straight ahead because of the force of the turning broom. That peels the tire off the bead and there they sit. Running turf tires.


I had to replace the gearbox in my 47 snowblower, just under a grand. Don't want to have to do that again.

I know that the blower is easier to maintain a straight line with then the broom, even if the broom is straight. Must be the rotation on the surface.

Gets very frustrating when you get off course and have to back up to straighten out. I find myself feathering the up/down of the broom constantly to get maximum down pressure but still maintain control.

Haven't had a tire come off the bead yet, but we have had so little snow. It's been easier to shovel with the 48" snowplow then take the tractor out.

Does it have something to do with it being in 4 wheel? Can you disengage the front end and see if the same thing happens? Or are they full time?

I'm guessing you have already experimented with tire pressures?


----------



## squarewheel

is anyone using walk behind sweepers?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bliz&hinikerDLR;2096486 said:


> Tire problems come from operators trying to compensate for sideways force of the broom when angled. Operators keep turning the steering wheel until it hits the stops but machine drives straight ahead because of the force of the turning broom. That peels the tire off the bead and there they sit. Running turf tires.


Sounds like you have a couple issues.
1) Broom too close to the pavement, there shouldn't be that mulch down pressure. 
2) Operators trying to force a piece of equipment to do something it isn't setup for.

We have the bar tyres...R1 or whatever, JD 60" angle broom and never had it push to the side or roll a tyre off a rim.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2096719 said:


> Sounds like you have a couple issues.
> 1) Broom too close to the pavement, there shouldn't be that mulch down pressure.
> 2) Operators trying to force a piece of equipment to do something it isn't designed for.
> 
> We have the bar tyres...R1 or whatever, JD 60" angle broom and never had it push to the side or roll a tyre off a rim.


The tire may have been a bit low on pressure to begin with.


----------



## LiquidLife

For anyone who uses and is interested in walk behind sweepers, I've got a great condition Turf-Teq, with the power broom for sale. Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth

"is anyone using walk behind sweepers?" We have that same unit. My guys hate taking it out because its so slow and heavy. Do you have a hard time clearing snow once the banks on either side pile up over a foot high?

Your photos show it does a really good job.


----------



## squarewheel

yes it does do a good job. Your guys must know mine. They hate it too. It has sat in the shop for two winters. Only one tank of fuel has been run through it.

It is slow, heavy and cumbersome to move around. I took it out to try it the other day. First I used the snowblower to get rid of most of the snow. Then I swept the rest. 

It was hard to get rid of the swept snow on those tight walks and turning it around at the dead ends was slow.

It's a nice idea ...


----------



## DavCut

*Ultimate sidewalk rig*

Could always higher this guy as a sub:






I give him a lot of credit for getting out and doing this.


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Got my new toys!! Diesel Ventracs!*

Here they are....Can't wait to see them perform. We got V-plows and a snow thrower as well. The Ventrac salters are amazing. Strobes, rear-view cameras and USB ports getting installed this week!


----------



## WIPensFan

TGS Inc.;2103239 said:


> Here they are....Can't wait to see them perform. We got V-plows and a snow thrower as well. The Ventrac salters are amazing. Strobes, rear-view cameras and USB ports getting installed this week!


Nice! Why would you need rearview cameras??


----------



## TGS Inc.

WIPensFan;2103397 said:


> Nice! Why would you need rearview cameras??


I don't want to leave anything to chance and I'm 100% into efficiency. One camera showing salt pattern, one camera on the overall view so the driver will rarely have to turn around to see if he is spreading salt or what is going on back there.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Here is a link to the camera system...Amazing price!

http://www.amazon.com/Buyers-Produc...&qid=1453822852&sr=8-4&keywords=buyers+camera


----------



## Nick B

I just bought 2 of them myself one of the best investments I've made for snow removal. We bought the blower, broom, and straight blade to up fit ours. You will have to let me know how much icemelt you save by using their drop spreader I was thinking about getting it added to mine next season.


----------



## TGS Inc.

Nick B;2103693 said:


> I just bought 2 of them myself one of the best investments I've made for snow removal. We bought the blower, broom, and straight blade to up fit ours. You will have to let me know how much icemelt you save by using their drop spreader I was thinking about getting it added to mine next season.


Cool! I think the spreader is one of the biggest advantages to having this machine...

We are truly amazed at what it has done with our testing in our parking lot. Can't wait to see it action!


----------



## Superior L & L

TGS Inc.;2103699 said:


> Can't wait to see it action!


If you get to see it in action. February is starting to look a tad warmer


----------



## shooterm

DavCut;2103002 said:


> Could always higher this guy as a sub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give him a lot of credit for getting out and doing this.


That's awesome I'm posting in here for this YouTube video. I have some friends that sell these chairs and they want to cross post this.


----------



## G.Landscape

Here is our set up. Works really well for a 2 person crew. A drop salter would be nice but we vary from Ice melt to bulk on so many sites it would get complicated. We just keep salt in bins on site and hand spread with buckets. Enjoy.


----------



## BUFF

G.Landscape;2104839 said:


> Here is our set up. Works really well for a 2 person crew. A drop salter would be nice but we vary from Ice melt to bulk on so many sites it would get complicated. We just keep salt in bins on site and hand spread with buckets. Enjoy.


The ramp is a heck of a thing.....Thumbs Up


----------



## fireball

kinda makes you wanna dance the Tango on the ramp


----------



## ServiceOnSite

Maybe not the ultimate,but its working out a ton better than i thought. It came with a blower and mower deck. Has forward 4wd, and once i figure out how im going to mount a drop spreader on it, i will be a real happy camper.


----------



## G.Landscape

G.Landscape;2104839 said:


> Here is our set up. Works really well for a 2 person crew. A drop salter would be nice but we vary from Ice melt to bulk on so many sites it would get complicated. We just keep salt in bins on site and hand spread with buckets. Enjoy.


Here's a picture since maybe not everyone wants a video.


----------



## TGS Inc.

ServiceOnSite;2105313 said:


> Maybe not the ultimate,but its working out a ton better than i thought. It came with a blower and mower deck. Has forward 4wd, and once i figure out how im going to mount a drop spreader on it, i will be a real happy camper.


Looks nice!!


----------



## squarewheel

3 john deere sidewalk machines waiting for the next storm.


----------



## plowboss

I just purchased a new Ventrac articulating tractor with a v-blade...Have been using a Steiner 410 I bought in 1999. It worked great and still does, just thought it was time to upgrade. If anyone is interested in a Steiner 410 in excellelent condition, call me at 216-389-8928. It has a v-blade and a 60 inch cutting deck and it all works great.


----------

